# Hunting buddy...



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Although I have lived in Ohio almost my whole life, my hunting has been mainly in WV. I would like to start deer hunting (and maybe other) in Ohio but would like a hunting buddy. Always good to have a friend around if you need help and to share the experience. I am in Worthington. Anyone?


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Do u bow hunt?


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

seang22 said:


> Do u bow hunt?


Yes... Crossbow.....


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Old Rookie said:


> Although I have lived in Ohio almost my whole life, my hunting has been mainly in WV. I would like to start deer hunting (and maybe other) in Ohio but would like a hunting buddy. Always good to have a friend around if you need help and to share the experience. I am in Worthington. Anyone?


I would hunt with you, but i am in Canton


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey old rookie, I lived and hunted wv for years and now live in Central OH. I hunt mostly by myself and on public land in southern OH. U are more than welcome to tag along as stated would be nice to have some help from time to time when getting one out. Send me a PM and I will give u my contact info.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Headed down to souther Ohio this Saturday if u r interested


----------

